# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  CD/DVD Rom~CD/DVD/Blu Rej disqe/disqe boot.

## drita

Kisha nje pyetje per sa i perket fushes se CD.
Jemi disa veta, qe duam te nxjerrim nje CD, me materiale te ndryshme per nje fushe te caktuar, dhe ajo do te nxirret  me nje cmim te caktuar (10 000 leke te vjetra)...
Problemi tani qendron ne faktin, se ne duam qe ta bejme kete CD, qe te jete e pamundur te kopjohet nga te tjeret (te pakten nga njerezit e rendomte), sepse nese ata arrine qe ta kopjojne (dhe sigurisht qe do te tentojne ta bejne nje gje te tille, sepse atyre u kushton shume me pak) , atehere kuptohet qe neve qe po bejme mundin na ngelen CD te pashitura.
Nese di dikush prej jush qe te na ndihmoje, me ndonje program apo dicka tjeter, per te mos lejuar kopjimin e CD i lutemi qe te na ndihmoje...

----------


## DArtur21

...KompaktDisqeve zhvillohen me te njejten shpejtesi si edhe teknikat e ndalimit te kopjimit.

Te vetmet menyra sot, qe njoh une dhe ndoshta jane te realizueshme ne rastin tuaj (imagjinoj une), jane:

1. shitja me cmim te reduktuar, saqe kopjimi nuk ia vlen
2. Ndalimi me ligj dhe ndergjegja e njerezve per respektimin e ligjeve dhe punes se tjetrit.

Tani ka dicka. 

Nese ju e beni vete nje program dhe doni ta shperndani ne CD, ka forma te ndryshme per ta mbrojtur. Per kete flasim ndoshta perseri, sepse i gjindet menyra me mire. 

Ama, nese jane programe te ndryshme te shkruara nga te tjeret dhe ju vetem i grumbulloni dhe i shkruani ne menyre pirate mbi nje CD, mos prisni, qe te tjeret te mos e bejne kete me CD-ne tuaj. Pra, 1000 leke jane ndoshta shume per shqiptaret - uleni cmimin edhe pak dhe fitoni 200 leke per CD e jo 600-700. 

CD te pashkruara mund te gjinden edhe me afro 100 leke 
+ 100 leke per punen qe ben shkronjesi dhe koha + 200 leke fitim neto + 100 leke varianca = 500 leke. Une vete do i beja llogarite ne kete menyre. Ju lutem mos ma merrni sikur dua te behem llogaritari juaj, por mesa di une kjo eshte gjendja e tregut shqiptar. Apo e kam gabim?

Ka edhe dicka, te ciles rralle here i jepet vlere. Nese ju beni nje pune te vlefshme per njerezit, atehere ata jane te gatshem te paguajne nje cmim te arsyeshem per te ndihmuar punen tuaj edhe ne te ardhmen pavaresisht se kjo perkrahje nuk te ben te pasur.

Njerezit "e rendomte" nuk do kene, qe nuk do kene mundesine te kopjojne, sepse ma merr mendja ne Shqiperi jo cdokush ka nje kopjues CD-sh te pakten tani per tani.


Me nderime, DArtur21
DrEsperanto@gmx.net

P.S.: Meqe shpeshhere shkrimet e mia jane keqkuptuar, duhet te perseris, qe shkrimet e mia nuk kane qellim sulmimin e personalitetit te bashkebiseduesve, por pasqyrojne menyren e te menduarit tim.

----------


## fitims

Une te kisha propozuar qe mbrojtjen ta besh permes ndonje numri serik te gjeneruar sipas ndonje algoritmi te caktuar (stil i ngjashem me ate te aplikacioneve profesionale). 

Dhe pasi te instalohet aplikacioni, ata duhet qe t'ju kontaktojne juve qe ta marrin qelesin i cili poashtu do te jete ndonje shifer e  caktuar. 

Ne kete menyre do te jesh ne gjendje qe edhe ta parandalosh kopjimin e softverit por edhe te kesh pasqyre te klienteve.


Ju pershendes

Fitims

----------


## miri

E di ti lal sa humbasin kompanite si Microsoft me CD ilegale ?  Pra nuk kane gjetur akoma ndonje menyre pervec asaj te ligjit qe nuk po e pyet kush sot per sot pervec kompanive te cilat perdorin programin dhe i rrespektojne ligjet sepse eshte me e lehte per FBI qe ti kape ata.   Pra nuk ekziston menyre per ta bere qe mos te kopjohet nga te tjeret.  Microsoft nuk i vlen dhe aq kur e kopjojne sepse e nxjerr fitimn 10 here nga kompanite te cilat perdorin programin e tyre, keshtu qe nuk i ka interesuar Bill Gates Masterit te kompjuterave ndoshta te nxjerre ndonje program qe te beje qe CD mos te kopjohen  :buzeqeshje:  sepse merret me gjera te tjera me te dobishme.   Pershendetje.

----------


## miri

Une mendos se ajo qe thua ti me nje celes perseri nuk do te ndaloje kopjimin.  Personi qe merr CD ne fillim mund ta bleje ate dhe celesin qe thua ti.  Pastaj ai me ate CD e ben kopje dhe Celesin qe i korrospondon CD do te beje dhe per kopjen gjithashtu keshtu ne kete rast ata qe blejne CD pirate nuk kane pse te konktaktojne Driten per te marre celesin me por e marrin nga personi qe e blejne.   Eshte nje menyre tjeter qe e ben ndermjet Tel. por ta bejne active ata psh. sic e ka Microsoft per WinXP home edition, por besoj qe Drites do ti vlente me shume ta shiste sic thote Dartur se te vendoste ate lloj sistemi qe kushton shume e do shume pune per ta vendos se besoj deri tani vec Microsft nuk e perdor tjeter.

----------


## DArtur21

....celesin mund t'ja vendosesh nje programi te shkruar vete.

Apo ta mbrojne cdo sekdar .zip me fjalekalim?

Me nderime, DArtur21

----------


## fitims

> [i]... te vendoste ate lloj sistemi qe kushton shume e do shume pune per ta vendos se besoj deri tani vec Microsft nuk e perdor tjeter. [/B]


Ne ne kompanine tone e perdorim nje sistem te tille, edhe mund te them se eshte mjaft i thjesht per ta implementuar (rreth 300-400 linija programuese ne delphi).

Sistemi jone sigurisht se nuk eshte as i sofistikuar sa Microsoft-it, por megjithate po kryen pune.

Ju pershendes

----------


## Albo

Nese CD qe leshon Microsoft kopjohen dhe thyhen kodet e verifikimit, atehere besoj se nuk ka nevoje tu them se cfare mund te arrini ju qe keni mundesi dhe njohuri te kufizuara ne kete fushe  :buzeqeshje: 

Megjithate zgjidhja nuk eshte mbrojtja ndaj kopjimit te CD-ve, por mbrojtja e materialit qe ndodhet brenda ne CD. Mund te kompresoni te gjithe skedaret brenda CD-se dhe ti mbroni me fjalekalim qe vetem ju e dini. Por kjo varet gjithmone nga formati i materialit qe servirni.

Zgjidhja me e mire, nuk eshte servirja e materialeve ne CD por mundesia e shkarkimit te materialeve nga webi, ose shitja e tyre nga webi. Vetem ne kete menyre mund te kontrolloni me se miri se kush e shkarkon programin tuaj.

Ajo me e fundit, dhe me e mira eshte mbrojtja me license, por kjo kerkon nje njohje te mire nga fusha e programimit dhe sigurise.

----------


## fitims

Ndoshta per mbrojtje ma te sigurte, pra edhe nese dikush e kopjon CD, pasi ta instaloj duhet ta aktivizoj ate.

Por per ta aktivizuar, shfrytezuesit duhet t'ju dergojne juve numrin apo kodin te cilin e gjeneron programi i juaj kur te startohet heren e pare (apo sa here qe te statohet, kur nuk eshte i aktivizuar). Ky kod do te gjenerohej nga programi i juaj, ne ate menyre qe do te lexonte numrin serik te hard diskut dhe te mikroprocesorit edhe te bente ndonje kombinim te ketyre numrave.

Pastaj keto shenime do te ruheshin ne Registry, apo ne ndonje fajl.

E mete e kesaj metode eshte numri serik i hardiskut ndryshon sa here qe te behet formatimi i tij, keshtu qe shfrytezuesit tuaj duhet qe te ju kontaktojne per kodin aktivizues sa here ta formatojn hard diskun.

Me duket ne kete stil punon edhe MS Windows XP dhe Office XP, por microsofti lexon edhe informata tjera  te pasijeve tjera hardverike.

----------


## baobabi

Ka nje metode qe garanton shperndarjen e aplikacionit ne nje kopje te vetme.
Kjo metode nuk funksionon vetem me CD. Duke e shoqeruar CD me nje diskete qe ka licencen e ekzekutimit te programit i cili paraqet informacionin behet e mundur qe informacioni te shihet vetem ne nje kompjuter, pra ne ate kompjuter ku eshte disketa me licencen. Licenca mund te transferohet nga disketa ne HD dhe ne kete moment ajo nuk mund te perdoret ne ndonje kompjuter tjeter. Sistemi i licences garanton qe aplikacioni do te ekzekutohet vetem ne nje kopje. Shumefishimi i CD ska ndonje vlere ne kete rast.
Kopjimi i disketes shkaterron sistemin e licences. E njejta gje ndodh edhe kur dikush mundohet qe te kopjoje Hard Diskun ku eshte instaluar licenca.
Ne rast se floppy demtohet fizikisht ne menyre rastesore apo edhe te qellimshme atehere bleresi duhet te ribleje produktin.
Ju mund te merrni persiper zevendesimin e floppy-t te demtuar vetem nese prodhoni floppy te cilat kane element sigurie, psh ndonje numer serial te shkruar ne brendesine e mbeshtjelleses.
Apo ndonje numer serial te shkruar me boje te padukshme etj.

----------


## edspace

Drita te qe aq e lehte nuk mendon se do ta kishte zgjidhur problemin industria e kompjuterave. Kopjimi dhe shperndarja e paligjshme u kushton kompanive me miliona (te mos them biliona) dollare cdo vit. Nqs ke shkruar programin tend per kete CD mund ta besh te veshtire por jo te pamundur kopjimin. Psh programi kur te instalohet te gjeneroje nje numer te rastesishem (random) dhe ne baze te atij numri dhe nje formule te programuar brenda ne program te formoje nje kyç. Kyçi do ndryshoje sa here qe ti instalon programin. Per te hapur programin vizitori duhet te fuse nje numer celes. Celesin duhet ta marre me ane te emailit. Pra bleresi do te te dergoje ty numrin kyc dhe ti do ti japesh celesin. Pasi ai merr celesin dhe e fut ne program atehere do kete te drejte ta perdore. Kjo eshte menyra me e mire per ta veshtiresuar (jo te pamundur) perdorimin e paligjshem. Ata do ta kopjojne CD por nuk do mund ta perdorin pa u dhene ti celesin. Qe tu japesh celesin ti duhet tu verifikosh emrin qe e kane blere apo jo. 

Nje problem i kesaj menyre eshte se bleresi mund ta instaloje vetem njehere programin. Nqs ai te thote qe nema prape celesin se mu prish komp ske se cfare ben.

----------


## Ujku_I_Vjeter

Ka nje memyre per ta bere te pakopjushme por i vete gjat shume dhe u duhet nje njeri qe e njeh pak tekonologjine (programe, cd, cdwiter). 
Nuk e di a vlen akoma por do te pyes dike dhe po qe se do me thote gje do ta shkruaj te hene mbasdite ose do te te jap url ku eshte. 
Sidoqofte di qe dhe kjo nuk eshte absolute pasi ka nje menyre per tu anashkaluar (i njejti person me ka treguar edhe si kopjohet, nuk besoj se e ka shpikur ai).

----------


## Firewall1

Ka shume menyra per te mbrojtur CD disa nga keto i gjen falas neper internet ky program i bashkangjitet files.exe ose hidhes ne CD dhe CD nuk mund te kopjohet nga njerez te cfaredoshem por une nuk te kishilloj ti hysh ketij muhabeti se ne AL kush ka CD-W ja di mire vleren atij se 120$ nuk i shpenzon kot njeriu.

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje! 
Ka shume programe mbrojtese per data dhe music cd ( data shield,cactus shield,Safe disc etj ) eshte vetem ceshtje kostoje.
Personalisht arrij te kopjoj edhe cd te mbrojtura nga safe disc qe eshte me i veshtiri per ty thyer ne saje te "clone cd"
Mendoj si dArtur21 ulmi cmimin !

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje !

Downlodoj nganjehere filez ne .iso dhe .bin.

Nuk e di se cila file me cilin "burnprogram" eshte kompatibel.
A ja vlen te maresh ISO buster per perpunimin e file-va te mesiperm

faleminderit

----------


## Wordless

Une perdor Nero dhe keto dy formate i njeh pa problem.

----------


## regli

Filet .iso ose .bin jane file qe permbajne informacion per menyren e instalimit te atij programi te downloaduar dhe .iso eshte nje file qe eshte i bere direkt per ne cd dhe mund te shkruhet me nero, mund te perdoret isobuster por jo ne rastet kur dokumenti i downloaduar eshte nje program qe boot nga DOS-i.

----------


## Nickmaster

*Moderatori:*  Në këtë temë diskutohet për problemet e ndryshme që mund të dalin gjatë kopjimit të një DVD-je. Hidhini një sy temës para se të bëni pyetjen tuaj. Mos harroni që disa postime janë shkruar vite më parë dhe hapat e shpjeguar mund të mos jenë më të vlefshëm për programet e sotëm. 

*Udhëzime të Ilustruara*
Si te kopjojme nga DVD ne DVD-R nje film
Krijimi i një DVD-je nga video me formate të ndryshme


*Tema Ndihmëse*

Krijimi i titrave për DVD
Programe per prerje/ngjitje filmash
Regjistrimi i video-kasetave në CD/DVD dhe kartat TV
DVD e Shqiperise ne Amerike (nga PAL në NTSC)
Si te regjistrojme CD me NERO
Mirëmbajtja dhe pastrimi i CD, DVD
Nga kamera dixhitale ne DVD
Ndryshimi i rajonit (region code) për pajisjen e DVD-së










-----------------------------------------------------------

Kush mund te me thote menyren me te mire per te kopjuar DVD ne kompjuter?
(Une kam degjuar per nje program ZINA por nuk po e gjej dot-eshte program shume i mire me shume funksione te ndryshme dhe sherben per kopjime DVD e muzike dhe te jep dhe copyright pas kopjimit!)

Di ndonjeri si te kopjosh DVD...?

----------


## Wordless

Duhet te saktesosh se ç'do te besh:
do te kopjosh 
-Dvd ne DVD (nqs ke DVD Burner)?
-DVD ne Hard Disk?
-Dvd ne CD?
...

E para eshte e pamundur pasi DVD Burner qe jane sot ne 
treg njohin vetem DVD Single Layer, nderkohe qe filmat DVD
jane ne Double Layer.

Per te dyten e te treten perdor DVD duplicator (me pagese)
apo Neodivx (falas) http://www.neodivx.org/neodivx/modul...index.php?id=3

----------


## Nickmaster

'RoniSotiri' nuk me duhen site e shkarkime nga interneti... (sepse ta dalin probleme...)
Vetem me thuaj cila eshte menyra me e mire per ta bere ate pune? Kjo me nyre nuke eshte e mire:
>Insert DVD>Open Folder>RightClick>Duplicate<       OR
>Insert DVD>Open With Windows MediaPlayer 9Series>Copy DVD to DVD or Copy DVD to CD<            OR
>Insert DVD>Open With Windows MediaPlayer 9Series>Copy From DVD>Eject DVD>Copy From Windows MediaPlayer Library to CD or DVD
Punojne keto me lart???

----------

